# Which? Polarion / Surefire / Maxabeam ..,?



## AceDan (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok guys with experience. Which would you go for... To be used for recreational and mega brightness / max range. So combining all then lol. 

1. Polarion PH40 
2. Polarion PH50
3. Polarion Dual Abyss
4. Surefire Hellfire
5. Maxa beam
6. Lightforce SL240
7. Your suggestions for a big beast. 

Cheers,


----------



## Patriot (Jan 16, 2013)

Abyss Dual S, however the Maxabeam would be my choice for a "mega-thrower." These two lights together would cover just about every CPFers big light needs.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 16, 2013)

Interesting you mention that. What if I put the Night Reaper into the mix?


----------



## CouldUseALight (Jan 16, 2013)

The Lemax/AELight dual, or wait for Xenide's next offering.


----------



## XeRay (Jan 16, 2013)

CouldUseALight said:


> The Lemax/AELight dual, or wait for Xenide's next offering.



No longer being sold by AElight, it has XeVision cylinder ballasts inside. XeVision will anounce in about 6 weeks, early March a new offering ( a new bench mark).


----------



## BVH (Jan 16, 2013)

The MB is certainly a Super WOW light but is not the best choice, in my opinion, for recreational use. I think you would find it a very infrequently used light. Of all you list, incl the NR, I agree with Patriot that the Abyss will be an excellent fit. Lots of Lumens, good throw and a battery conserving "low", which still puts out a lot of Lumens.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 16, 2013)

CouldUseALight said:


> The Lemax/AELight dual, or wait for Xenide's next offering.



Xenide? Not heard of that one. 

Thanks for the input. What apart from the forementioned makes the Abyss stand out? Surely the NR would knock it for six?

Also, what's the opinion on the Surefire Hellfire?
Thanks.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 16, 2013)

AceDan said:


> Xenide? Not heard of that one.
> 
> Thanks for the input. What apart from the forementioned makes the Abyss stand out? Surely the NR would knock it for six?
> 
> ...



Have you priced these bad boys?

Have you looked at the Night Sword thread?


----------



## AceDan (Jan 16, 2013)

How do you mean "priced"? And nope not checked that thread...yet


----------



## CouldUseALight (Jan 16, 2013)

XeRay said:


> No longer being sold by AElight, it has XeVision cylinder ballasts inside.



Thank you for the info and the update! Hard to find specifics on the innards of the beast for sale at Batt Junction. :thinking:



AceDan said:


> Xenide? Not heard of that one.



I'm probably mangling the name somehow. I am really just hoping the coming release shakes loose a LeMax dual from a current owner. 



XeRay said:


> XeVision will anounce in about 6 weeks, early March a new offering ( a new bench mark).



I am already saving and will probably be saving until _after _I am dead, LOL. For the OP, would advise at least seeing XeVision's offering before spending 4-figures.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 16, 2013)

Subscribed for beam shots.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 16, 2013)

I think I'm far behind in some of these manufacturers. Only know of a few. More info on the Xenides if poss pls.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 16, 2013)

AceDan said:


> How do you mean "priced"? And nope not checked that thread...yet



Priced = checked the prices 

Night Sword 75,000 lumen spot light with several MILES of range:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315896-The-Nightsword-project


----------



## AceDan (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeez!!!!!! It's the fact he mentions use a UV filter because he got arc eye from the reflection. That is some beast. 

A guy here in the UK is selling something similar but without power supply. 1000w Xenon. £59.00!


----------



## XeRay (Jan 16, 2013)

CouldUseALight said:


> Thank you for the info and the update! Hard to find specifics on the innards of the beast for sale at Batt Junction. :thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Battery Junction no longer has access either.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 16, 2013)

AceDan said:


> Jeez!!!!!! It's the fact he mentions use a UV filter because he got arc eye from the reflection. That is some beast.
> 
> A guy here in the UK is selling something similar but without power supply. 1000w Xenon. £59.00!



It won't be similar, other than perhaps in form factor...this HAS an internal power supply, and it uses Wavien Light Recycling to make the beam supernaturally bright, potted electronics, etc....this is a WELL BUILT monster light.

Notice the warnings about instant and/or permanent blindness even hundreds of feet away, etc?

You can bounce your beam off of clouds with this thing...its a BEAST.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 16, 2013)

It does look great. The lamp for sale here is just that. A lamp at 24500 lumens but would need ballast etc. 
So is the Night Sword for sale?


----------



## AceDan (Jan 16, 2013)

And going back to my original thread, anyone with hellfire experience/thoughts?


----------



## AceDan (Jan 17, 2013)

Bump pls


----------



## Echo63 (Jan 17, 2013)

The Maxabeam is a one trick pony - it takes a bunch of lumens and throws them a long long way.
I really love mine, but a different HID light will probably be more useful to you.
i find my Ryobi one+ HID throws heaps of light out maybe 300ish metres in a nice useful flood (it probably actually throws further, but I haven't tested it at long range) it also works quite well as a work light, I use it more than the Maxabeam, but it doesn't have the same "wow factor" of the MB

The Maxabeam easily reaches a kilometre (approx 1000 yards) and the spot is about 10 yards high at that distance, I still giggle every time I fire it up (it does have a electronic focus, so it can flood quite nicely too, but the beam look like a maglites - with a big donut hole in the middle) and there is a bunch of different power options for the MB too

Spot






Flood





1000m throw in a fairly bright environment


----------



## AceDan (Jan 17, 2013)

Echo63 said:


> The Maxabeam is a one trick pony - it takes a bunch of lumens and throws them a long long way.
> I really love mine, but a different HID light will probably be more useful to you.
> i find my Ryobi one+ HID throws heaps of light out maybe 300ish metres in a nice useful flood (it probably actually throws further, but I haven't tested it at long range) it also works quite well as a work light, I use it more than the Maxabeam, but it doesn't have the same "wow factor" of the MB
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up Echo63 and great shots too. Really clears up how the MB looks. Did you buy it new?

Still curious to the to Hellfire.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 17, 2013)

AceDan said:


> And going back to my original thread, anyone with hellfire experience/thoughts?



The Hellfighter is durable, looks cool, has a lifetime warranty, and is fairly bright. Not horribly expensive on the used market ($400-700) for a big HID from a major US manufacturer. Its major downside is that you have to use an external power source, although making a battery pack for it isn't too hard. The beam is a good mix of throw and flood and is about average in the brightness department.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 17, 2013)

ABTOMAT said:


> The Hellfighter is durable, looks cool, has a lifetime warranty, and is fairly bright. Not horribly expensive on the used market ($400-700) for a big HID from a major US manufacturer. Its major downside is that you have to use an external power source, although making a battery pack for it isn't too hard. The beam is a good mix of throw and flood and is about average in the brightness department.



Thanks for that. I never knew about the battery.


----------



## Echo63 (Jan 17, 2013)

AceDan said:


> Thanks for the heads up Echo63 and great shots too. Really clears up how the MB looks. Did you buy it new?
> 
> Still curious to the to Hellfire.


No, I bought both of mine second hand (yes I said Both, I have 2)
The one in the pics is my first one - a Gen2 with a set of adapters and a Ushio UXL-75XE bulb installed - it measured 7.2 million CP when I measured it
the second one is a Gen3 with a stock Peak Beam bulb - I haven't measured it's CP yet

Here they both are together - Gen2 on left - ignore the beams though, the Gen3 had an issue and wouldn't focus as tight as it should have done - was quickly fixed by Peak Beam systems





And here's a nicer pic of the light itself (the Gen2)
the tape is holding the battery box together as the glue dries, the previous owner opened the battery box, trashed the worn out Nicads and fitted a 9ah SLA instead - the seam came loose in transit to Australia


----------



## AceDan (Jan 18, 2013)

Echo63 said:


> No, I bought both of mine second hand (yes I said Both, I have 2)
> The one in the pics is my first one - a Gen2 with a set of adapters and a Ushio UXL-75XE bulb installed - it measured 7.2 million CP when I measured it
> the second one is a Gen3 with a stock Peak Beam bulb - I haven't measured it's CP yet
> 
> ...



Man, they are beautiful. I really need to find one for myself. 
The nh1's I own use the same bulb but I need to diagnose by replacing one. Not brave enough yet to attempt it as they are set into a ceramic holder and also the trigger wire is nicely soldered on the top. 
If you ever want to sell one...sure would like to know. And thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Echo63 (Jan 18, 2013)

AceDan said:


> Man, they are beautiful. I really need to find one for myself.
> The nh1's I own use the same bulb but I need to diagnose by replacing one. Not brave enough yet to attempt it as they are set into a ceramic holder and also the trigger wire is nicely soldered on the top.
> If you ever want to sell one...sure would like to know. And thanks for sharing the pics.


From what i understand the NH1 uses the Ushio UXL-75XE - thats notthe stock bulb for the MB - a member here "ParkerVH" built some adapters to fit them in the MB


i got both my MB from him - he is great to deal with and i would happily buy from him again (you know, if i decided 2 maxabeams wasnt enough)


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 18, 2013)

AceDan said:


> Thanks for the heads up Echo63 and great shots too. Really clears up how the MB looks. Did you buy it new?
> 
> *Still curious to the to Hellfire.*



Another way to go on the Hellfire:











Solscud007 (not shown) brought his to PF18, which is where the above pics are from.

He had the Hellfire head mounted to a tube battery holder handle.


----------



## tab665 (Jan 18, 2013)

i own and recommend the polarion X-1. its a great light.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 18, 2013)

tab665 said:


> i own and recommend the polarion X-1. its a great light.



What are they worth? Nice looking.


----------



## AceDan (Jan 18, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Another way to go on the Hellfire:
> 
> Solscud007 (not shown) brought his to PF18, which is where the above pics are from.
> 
> He had the Hellfire head mounted to a tube battery holder handle.



That is one Hellfire!!


----------



## CouldUseALight (Jan 18, 2013)

This thread is not complete without the Big Mac's HID. Not sure about the guts of this guy; XeRay would know for sure.




Beamshot vs Helios:




Beamshot vs. Beast:




I defer to XeRay on all things HID.


----------



## XeRay (Jan 18, 2013)

CouldUseALight said:


> This thread is not complete without the Big Mac's HID. Not sure about the guts of this guy; XeRay would know for sure. I defer to XeRay on all things HID.



Yes, that custom light from Mac, has our XeVision ballast inside. A 35 / 50 watt (bulb watts) Dual wattage cylinder (puck) ballast.


----------



## djans1397 (Jan 20, 2013)

XeRay said:


> No longer being sold by AElight, it has XeVision cylinder ballasts inside. XeVision will anounce in about 6 weeks, early March a new offering ( a new bench mark).



Whoaaaa! What? A new HID maybe? If its anything as impressive as my BarnBurner, I can't wait to see what your going to be releasing. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for this announcement


----------

